# Cannondale f1000



## mrnaz321 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am looking for a bike to purchase and I don't know too much about bikes so I was hoping that someone here would be able to help me. The sell says that the bike is early 2000 but when I look at pictures online of the Cannondale f1000 it almost looks more like a 1997? He is selling it along with another bike for $300 total. The other is a Trek 6500 Woman's bike but I was thinking maybe I could pick them both up and sell the Trek.. Either way I would like to know your opinion on the price of them and whether or not you think it's overpriced or what not. 

Here is a link to the post of the two bikes: Cannondale F1000 and Trek 6500


----------

